# Chevy 2500hd And Towing??



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay, let me give everyone a warning here, put a pillow between you chin and the floor









Alright, so I am consdering getting rid of the PSD and am looking at a Chevy. See arent you glad you put that pillow there







I have been having problems with my transmission, and my truck isnt getting any younger. It has 150,000 miles on it, and due to the other things going on in my life right now, I am having a hard time justifying putting $3000 into it. I most likely would replace it with a gasser, I know I'm even having a hard time saying it







. So anyway, could you please offer me your opinions on the following vehicle. I looked at a 2004 Chevy 2500HD, Xcab, 4x4 with the 6.0 in it. It is pretty well equipped minus leather, has 31,000 miles on it, and is listed for $21,500. First of all, does this seem like a good price







?? It looks like the truck is very clean. Second, for those of you with this truck, how has it performed towing? Probably the biggest thing I tow is Nonny's 23RS, but occasionally I will tow something bigger and may want to get something bigger in the future. And finally, could you honestly (aka without exaggeration







) tell me what to expect for mileage? Mainly Hwy, City, and towing.

I am really ignorant when it comes to Chevy and a gasser these days. But like I said, it seems like a reasonable thing to do. I appreciate all of your expert advice







.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Brother in Law tows with one, it runs really well and he likes it. Price seems to be fair as well.

Milage last time we went camping had to go over the coastal ranges here in Cali 7.8MPG towing a 8000lb trailer.

Hope this helps

Jeff


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

I can not personally provide a direct comparison with the GM 6L but I have a 2004 GMC 2500HD w_8L and Alison transmission and pull a 28FRS fifth wheel Sidney. This 04 GMC really gets the job done and I now have no problem pulling my 5er which weights ~ 7800 lbs (I think) and have had no pulling problems on steep hills or mountains with this 8L (496), however I have not tested it in the western mountains which will be a whole other story. But gas mileage is terrible â€" something less than 10 mpg. I used to have a 01 GMC 1500 5.3L which was maxed out even though it's tow rating was within it's max rating. It's mileage also was less than 10 mpg. I do have a friend with a 2001 Chevy with the 6L and he doesnâ€™t get much better than 10 mpg. The bottom line is that gas burners will NOT do very well in mpg ratings. However, I still choose a gas burner over a Duramax diesel for three reasons (a) diesel fuel is sometimes hard to find. (







initial cost was $6k-$7k cheaper and © I still donâ€™t like the sound of a diesel â€" even a GM Duramax - which are much quieter than others. I do not plan on keeping this truck for 200,000 miles like most people say is one reason they go with a diesel. My 04 GMC currently has 15k miles now and we will probably only put 80k more miles on it before trading for a newer one. My brother-in-law just bought a 2004 Dodge diesel with a 5.9 Cummings and it is Very loud. Some of my friends with a Duramax get around 12 mpg pulling a fifth wheel and around 14 mpg pulling a standard 28 ft. TT.


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

I have an 05 crew cab and love it. Just get ready for it to be thirsty. I average 13.8 mpg everyday driving and 10 mpg while towing.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I had a Suburban 2500 with the 6.0L in it and it pulled the 27RSDS very well...but it did like its gas. The motor is a good one and I have customers that have run it 200,000 + miles with very little work.

Gary


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I appreciate the quick responses







. From some of the old posts I have been reading here, it seems like those with them like them. The mileage factor doesnt really concern me, because with my PSD I have only been getting about 13-14 hwy and 11 towing. It is starting to seem like I should be seriously looking at this truck.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Bill,

I love my 2500HD gasser. I really wanted a diesel. However, at the time, it was not financially feasible. I have almost 15,000 towing miles on my truck and it has never let me down. Mine is the 2wd model and we get roughly 15 combined around town (that includes the Baltimore Beltway and a lot of local roads) We get around 12 towing.

I would seriously look at the truck.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Don't rule out the 8.1L and Allison combo either. The price and mileage will be about the same and maybe a little better towing mileage.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

A chevy? I would think there would be plenty of nice F-250's out there for you! You need to do some more looking before you go to the dark side!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

WMIOUTBACK said:


> A chevy? I would think there would be plenty of nice F-250's out there for you! You need to do some more looking before you go to the dark side!


LMAO







, how did I know you were going to give me some grief. I would like to look at the Ford's, but I am not impressed with their gas motors. The 5.4 is too small, and I really am not interested in the V10. Dodge has the Hemi, but that is really thirsty, so that leaves Chevy. Believe me, it pains me to have to look at this. Imagine all the crow I am going to eat from all my friends after bashing their Chevy's for all these years







.

Bill


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> A chevy? I would think there would be plenty of nice F-250's out there for you! You need to do some more looking before you go to the dark side!


LMAO







, how did I know you were going to give me some grief. I would like to look at the Ford's, but I am not impressed with their gas motors. The 5.4 is too small, and I really am not interested in the V10. Dodge has the Hemi, but that is really thirsty, so that leaves Chevy. Believe me, it pains me to have to look at this. Imagine all the crow I am going to eat from all my friends after bashing their Chevy's for all these years







.

Bill
[/quote]

Bill,

We will welcome you to the Bowtie club with open arms........

We own a Blue Oval product as well. You have to go with what fits your needs at the time.

Opportunity Cost, is what I like to call it!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just from an economical standing, I think the gasser would serve you better, if you're just going to be towing nothing heavier than Nonny's TT. Even though I have a diesel, unleaded prices are consistently lower, and diesel prices are staying rock-steady around the $3.00 range, while unleaded is around $2.70 at alot of places.
Plus, it's no problem to find the unleaded, but diesel can be a problem, when you're traveling. 
From the QUALITY standpoint, Chevy/GMC are the same, and my son and I have had a Chevy and a GMC (both started out as his), the last being a 1500 ext. cab 5.3 L, which I "inherited" when gas prices got too bad, as they didn't want to give him a decent trade, and he's a college student, yada, yada, yada. NOTE: Sheltering kids from the real world of business can cost you MAJOR bucks in the end!! At any rate, I LOVED that truck, we didn't have a minute's problem with it, but it just wouldn't pull my 27RSDS satisfactorily. 
You're making the right decision, IMO!








Darlene


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> A chevy? I would think there would be plenty of nice F-250's out there for you! You need to do some more looking before you go to the dark side!


LMAO







, how did I know you were going to give me some grief. I would like to look at the Ford's, but I am not impressed with their gas motors. The 5.4 is too small, and I really am not interested in the V10. Dodge has the Hemi, but that is really thirsty, so that leaves Chevy. Believe me, it pains me to have to look at this. Imagine all the crow I am going to eat from all my friends after bashing their Chevy's for all these years







.

Bill
[/quote]
You may want to look at the '06 and up Hemi's...

The offer displacement on demand now, so you can have the power for towing and still get decent mileage otherwise.

My neighbor just got an '06 with the DOD Hemi and loves it.

Steve


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks like another one is seeing the light beyond the blue oval.

Try to find and 8.1 you won't regret it.

John


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> A chevy? I would think there would be plenty of nice F-250's out there for you! You need to do some more looking before you go to the dark side!


LMAO







, how did I know you were going to give me some grief. I would like to look at the Ford's, but I am not impressed with their gas motors. The 5.4 is too small, and I really am not interested in the V10. Dodge has the Hemi, but that is really thirsty, so that leaves Chevy. Believe me, it pains me to have to look at this. Imagine all the crow I am going to eat from all my friends after bashing their Chevy's for all these years







.

Bill
[/quote]
You may want to look at the '06 and up Hemi's...

The offer displacement on demand now, so you can have the power for towing and still get decent mileage otherwise.

My neighbor just got an '06 with the DOD Hemi and loves it.

Steve
[/quote]

Steve, call me old fashioned, but I think I will wait for this technology to be proven before I jump on board. It seems like something else that could break and be really expensive to fix. Plus, there is no way I can afford that new. 2004 will be as new as I can go. Thanks for the input though!

Bill


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

[/quote]

Dodge has the Hemi, but that is really thirsty, so that leaves Chevy. 
Bill
[/quote]

I had a hemi. It got 14 mpg around town, before i started the mods. Dont rule out the dodge. Just go drive one, It will get you hooked.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

WMIOUTBACK said:


> A chevy? I would think there would be plenty of nice F-250's out there for you! You need to do some more looking before you go to the dark side!


Ignore this fellow


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I would go Bowtie. Still cheapest to repair, broadest engine selection and somehow for 20 years or so they have had the best mileage.

I would get the options on it, go to Edmunds.com and price it out. Me thinks you could get it a little cheaper.


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Co-worker has same truck he tows a couger 5er 8000# +- said his last trip to texas then colardo and home 
he aveaged 8.5 mpg.
he likes the truck and says it tows great


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Just from an economical standing, I think the gasser would serve you better, if you're just going to be towing nothing heavier than Nonny's TT. Even though I have a diesel, unleaded prices are consistently lower, and diesel prices are staying rock-steady around the $3.00 range, while unleaded is around $2.70 at alot of places.
> Plus, it's no problem to find the unleaded, but diesel can be a problem, when you're traveling.
> From the QUALITY standpoint, Chevy/GMC are the same, and my son and I have had a Chevy and a GMC (both started out as his), the last being a 1500 ext. cab 5.3 L, which I "inherited" when gas prices got too bad, as they didn't want to give him a decent trade, and he's a college student, yada, yada, yada. NOTE: Sheltering kids from the real world of business can cost you MAJOR bucks in the end!! At any rate, I LOVED that truck, we didn't have a minute's problem with it, but it just wouldn't pull my 27RSDS satisfactorily.
> You're making the right decision, IMO!
> ...


I paid 2.89 for Diesel last week and unleaded was 3.02 and this was at the beach where everything is higher priced.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> I appreciate the quick responses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much are you asking for the PSD? Sounds like it would be a perfect time to add a BTS transmission BTS web page, dual HPOP & some single shot injectors?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a Chevy Suburban 2500 and tow out 28RSS with no problems (has the 6.0 engine). We DON'T camp light. I dry camp 99% of the time so we haul in everything.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bill

I do not think you will be dissappointed with a chev. I have pulled my 28 with a variety of chev products and everytime I was please. I did notice a little difference pulling with a 6.0 vs 5.3 litre engine.

Milage - my 07 is by far the best (Displacement on Demand really works)

Good Luck


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I appreciate all the info. I think I am going to do it. The only question mark is what they will give me on trade in. The place is about 3 hours south of here, so I really dont want to drive all the way there without driving home with something else. It just makes sense to do it. Thanks!

Bill


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

I would think that you would get a very good trade-in for your PSD. There are a lot of people out there searching for diesels and will pay top dollar to get one. I would think a used diesel would be very appealing to a dealership, especially in exchange for a gasser. Try looking for a truck similar to yours on auto trader to get an idea of the retail value and then deduct 10-20% to get an idea of what you might get on trade-in. You can also just check kbb, but I tend to think that their valuations are not up to date with the markets.








I'll still talk to you at the rally, but you are going to look awfully odd wearing a bow tie!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Just from an economical standing, I think the gasser would serve you better, if you're just going to be towing nothing heavier than Nonny's TT. Even though I have a diesel, unleaded prices are consistently lower, and diesel prices are staying rock-steady around the $3.00 range, while unleaded is around $2.70 at alot of places.
> Plus, it's no problem to find the unleaded, but diesel can be a problem, when you're traveling.
> From the QUALITY standpoint, Chevy/GMC are the same, and my son and I have had a Chevy and a GMC (both started out as his), the last being a 1500 ext. cab 5.3 L, which I "inherited" when gas prices got too bad, as they didn't want to give him a decent trade, and he's a college student, yada, yada, yada. NOTE: Sheltering kids from the real world of business can cost you MAJOR bucks in the end!! At any rate, I LOVED that truck, we didn't have a minute's problem with it, but it just wouldn't pull my 27RSDS satisfactorily.
> You're making the right decision, IMO!
> ...


I paid 2.89 for Diesel last week and unleaded was 3.02 and this was at the beach where everything is higher priced.
[/quote]
and you didn't invite any of us along?


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

WMIOUTBACK said:


> I'll still talk to you at the rally, but you are going to look awfully odd wearing a bow tie!


LMAO







. That was a good one!!

Bill


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We have a 2004 Chevy 2500 HD 4X4 extended cab fully loaded slide out camper towing mirrors, power seats, etc. sound like the same truck and we love it! It tows our 31 RQS with no problem. We picked ours up in 9/2006 with 2,700 miles on it for $28,000 before trade in and all. We have not regretted it at all. We were pleased with what we got for the money. Great Truck! Yes the mileage was only 2,700. The guy that bought it decided he wanted a hemi. Glad he did!

Linda


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Bill,

I think this truck will serve you well. I have the crew cab version. Click here to see my earlier topic on how well it tows, and mileage info.

As previously stated, Edmunds will provide a good estimate on the price. Mine comes out to about $25 - $26k for the CC. The XCab looks to be about $1 - $2k less. So, it sounds like $21k for the one your looking at sounds pretty good. Trim level, bed length, options, mileage and condition will obviously affect the price.

Good Luck,
Roger.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think you've made a good choice. Good luck with the trade in.

Of course you are now required to post a picture of the new TV once you get it home.


----------

